
AI chip company SambaNova Systems raises $56M - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/15/the-red-hot-ai-chip-space-gets-even-hotter-with-56m-for-a-startup-called-sambanova/
======
senatorobama
Have any AI chip startups actually shipped?

~~~
throwaway84742
Movidius kind of did, as a part of Intel. They sold dozens of their sticks,
maybe even hundreds. By EOY “good enough” built in power efficient
acceleration will be available on sub-$100 dev boards. So they have to raise
while they still can.

~~~
godelmachine
Please correct me if I am wrong, but Movidius also supplied Vision Processing
Unit to Tesla. They terminated their contract with Tesla over some tussle
which I'm not aware of.

~~~
Slackattack
Mobileye, although both now Intel

------
lnsru
I have no experience with AI, but is this application very different from ltc
or eth fpga mining? Do I get it right, that AI chip needs plenty of memory to
hold coefficients, manipulate data, get next set of coefficients, repeat this
multiple times and the bottleneck is memory bandwidth? Or it can be
parallelized with more FPGAs for different layers with corresponding storage
for coefficients.

------
memebox3v
But its still all von neumann architecture. We need a clean break at the
hardware level to really get somewhere on this imho. I think reservoir
computing is the way to go, with a specially designed substrate on silicon
acting as the reservoir. Thats where i will be investing if I get the chance.

------
ggg9990
Very cool company and one of the few in SV with a black founder

------
make3
Screw this, I just want to see AMD get their shit together and start putting a
fight against NVIDIA

